# Somewhat Unfortunate



## Johnny Lightspeed (Jun 1, 2009)

So I'm planning on going on my first train journey this Tuesday but bad luck punched me in the kisser in the form of a drinking ticket given to me last night. So when I decide to come home I'll have a tasty warrant waiting for me -there's no way I'm sticking around any longer just to go to court. blah I can never win.


----------



## Angela (Jun 1, 2009)

A drinking ticket is pretty minor and not something that you probably want to blow off unless this is a place that you really don't want to come back to for many many years. Why have a warrant for something like this? I don't know where you are but if you just make the court date, they'll probably give you no more than time served and maybe a small fine. Save the warrants for something bigger than this.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Jun 1, 2009)

Most likely you wont have a warrant depending on what type of drinking ticket it is, Ive gotten public intoxication, drinking in public and that was over a year and a half ago that I was supposed to be at court, and it still hasnt turned into warrants


----------



## soymilkshakes (Jun 1, 2009)

I got an infraction ticket (merrr, shoplifting..) in Arcata with the court date mid-May (which, when I got the ticket, was about a month away). There was no way I was sticking around for that crap, but I like Humboldt County and didn't want to have any warrants. So I just went down to the court a couple days after getting the ticket and told 'em I was leaving really soon, the woman at the desk was really cool, you might have to make some kind of "I have to leave town" emergency up if you happen upon a meaner receptionist. Actually I ended up having to call the courts a few times (once 'cause I had to notify them of my mailing address, then a few times after that because they were all like "I don't know you might have to appear" and I was all like "Um I'm in Chicago") but after a few calls they finally sent the damn ticket to me in New York. It was annoying (as is paying a ticket) but personally it's worth it to not have warrants. 
If you're planning on going home I'd suggest taking care of it now/while you're on the road (anytime before the date really), for minor shit like that they won't put out a warrant but it'll be a bench warrant, and if you get cited/arrested/stopped for anything else when they run your name they'll have a good reason to take you in.
But like, do whatever you want. And have fun on yer trip!


----------

